# AEP/Ohio Power question



## herd fan (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello all!

It's been several years since I've been fishing at AEP. Has much changed in the last five or so years? I heard a lot of the area is now private property (including lakes). I'm planning a camping trip for a week, and I didn't want to be disappointed by new rules, lack of public ponds, etc.. Thanks!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

herd fan said:


> Hello all!
> 
> It's been several years since I've been fishing at AEP. Has much changed in the last five or so years? I heard a lot of the area is now private property (including lakes). I'm planning a camping trip for a week, and I didn't want to be disappointed by new rules, lack of public ponds, etc.. Thanks!


1-Lakeside camping at Saw Mill? Boom. Done. Gone. No deal. Lake drained and only camping in the front side. 
2-Keffler Camp? Boom. Done. Gone. No deal. Closed.
3-Hook Lake? It's closed most of the time and the gate is shut. They've got groups of some-sort in there most of the time. It's hit or miss.

If you visit Tony (camp volunteer caretaker) at the bicentennial campground he'll key you into some good areas to fish. Take him cigars. And tell him JignPig Guide/Jeff Tipple sent you. 

* The campgrounds at Sand Hollow is still pretty nice. You can get lakeside camping at that lake if that's what you're into. But the thieves have been hittin' that area pretty hard the past couple of years. So you'll need to lock up everything you've got if you leave the area to fish or hike. That lake has some biggun' bass in it. Even though it get lots of pressure.
*Wood Grove is a nice campground. It's within a few miles of Reinersville. And the Buckeye Trail is nearby for hiking or fishing.
*Bicentennial has not (as far as I know) had any thieves hit that spot. My friend Tony keeps a pretty good eye on things there. And Bicentennial has some lakefront spots also. Don't let that small little lake fool you. It's got giant bass in it.

I hope this helps. And good luck. There's no place like AEP ReCreation Land. And best of all... It's FREE!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

JignPig Guide said:


> 1-Lakeside camping at Saw Mill? Boom. Done. Gone. No deal. Lake drained and only camping in the front side.
> 2-Keffler Camp? Boom. Done. Gone. No deal. Closed.
> 3-Hook Lake? It's closed most of the time and the gate is shut. They've got groups of some-sort in there most of the time. It's hit or miss.
> 
> ...


Jig&pig guide, that was a heck of a post! Not a singe bit of it wouldn't help those of us that haven't been but would like to go.

Mr. A


----------



## herd fan (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

Camping at Ohio Power used to be my family's summer vacation back in the early 80's. I actually have our original maps from back then. We knew the major lakes/campgrounds by alphabet letters back then, and it's sad to see several of the bigger lakes closed or gone now. We used to camp at D and Q a lot back then. I have many great memories exploring Ohio Power with my dad, looking for a certain pond in search of a lunker. I passed this experience along to my son, and although we only get to go there once every few years, it's awesome that they have maintained as much as they have.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

herd fan said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> We knew the major lakes/campgrounds by alphabet letters back then, and it's sad to see several of the bigger lakes closed or gone now. We used to camp at D and Q a lot back then.


Campsite-D is Sawmill. This one only offers camping in the front part. And it's the one that had the lake that has been drained.

The Campsite-Q that you mentioned was also titled Beaver Run. There's good news about that area. That area was closed for years and years. And the camping at Campsite-Q/Beaver Run is still closed. But the entire area had been re-opened to the public three years ago. Remember the lake at Campsite-Q/Beaver Run? It's still there. And it's open to fish with a decent launch ramp.
My son Jim hooked into an absolute giant bass three years ago at the Beaver Run lake (prior to them installing the new gravel ramp). He hooked it on a Chatterbait. And the biggun' bass had my lightweight canoe turning in circles for about a minute before it came unpegged. My son said a few terms that if attempted, would be illegal in three states.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

JignPig guide.........can you drive all the way back to the lake now? I was there right after they reopened the lake, but had to walk in. Thanks


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

pastorchris said:


> JignPig guide.........can you drive all the way back to the lake now? I was there right after they reopened the lake, but had to walk in. Thanks


If you are asking about the old Campsite-Q Beaver Run lake. The answer is *yes*. There is a gravel road that leads clear back to the lake formerly known as Beaver Run.
The Ohio Division of Wildlife in partnership with AEP ReCreation Land put launch ramps and gravel to many of the lakes at AEP ReCreation Land about 3-years ago. It was about a year after they opened up the formerly closed thousands and thousands of acres.

This is the first year I haven't had a Fish-Camp set up at AEP ReCreation Land in years. I've been going down there since the early 70's when I was a little kid. I used to ride a Yamaha 80cc all over the area when I was twelve and thirteen years old. Back then it was allowed. What an awesome way to grow up!!!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Did they open the gate on the Rt.83 side or are you talking about the Rural Dale entrance? Rt. 83 side had been closed all the times I was there.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Turkeyt........I didnt know there was a Rural Dale way into there. Can you give me a rough idea where it is??? I only remember the one off 83 
Thanks


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Jig n Pig guide.......could you fill me in on where some of the other ramps are? You could shoot me a pm if you prefer......I appreciate it!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good fishing off 11 and rural dale if you put your time in.


----------



## alpine5575 (Jul 22, 2006)

Does anybody know if they have the slab wood at camp K again this year. Headed down next weekend ??

Sent from my H866C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Herd fan - I am right with you. My dad grew up in the area and up until about 9 years ago my grandparents still lived in the area until they passed away. I remember as a kid spending countless hours fishing and picking blackberries around aep. My dad also worked for AEP for 41 years. He still has a couple of the old maps. It's neat to look at the old map and then look at the new. Several ponds like you said no longer on the map. Some just gone and some back in the bush that they really don't want people fishing anymore.


----------



## Ringleader (Aug 7, 2014)

My daughter and I have been tryying to find a good day to spend at AEP. We've never been there but have heard great things about it. This info helps!


----------



## tewdye4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Going to aep end of sept to fish with the guys.anyone have any tips on where to stay and fish.thanks


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Take a loud generator, stay at a nice quiet campsite and let it roar all night long.....
Ruined a nice quiet evening for me! There is an 11 PM quiet hour rule that does include generators..just an FYI.

Back on topic, campsite C, Sand Hollow, is very nice, many spots on the water where you can park a boat, canoe or yak and there is a launch ramp for trailered boats. Be careful motoring down that lake there are lots of trees in the lake that come within a few inches of the surface. Campsite K, Bicentennial, is nice also with just a few spots on the water, get there early Friday for those, the camp monitor, Tony, does enforce quiet hour there and yes he likes cigars, thanks JignPig. There was slab wood available last weekend somewhere, seen guys hauling it but not certain where it was dumped.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

shroomhunter said:


> Campsite K, Bicentennial, is nice also with just a few spots on the water, get there early Friday for those, the camp monitor, Tony, does enforce quiet hour there and yes he likes cigars, thanks JignPig.


No problem shroomhunter. I always try to pick up some cigars for Tony on my trip down.


----------

